# initial setting up the BFD



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

a)Is it necessary to set all the Filters in Presets 1-3 and 6-10 to Off except preset 4, 5 which are already set to PA and do I do this for both L&R banks. Is there a fast way to to this ? 

b) If I only use say 4 filters , then I should set filter 5 thru 10 to Off ?

Another question re Audyssey EQ XT. I have already ran the Audyssey calib . If I tweak the sub level output when I adjust the levels to suit the BFD , wouldn't this mess up Aydyssey? Hopefully I dont need to adjust anything at all. 

c) I am not sure re running Audyssey after REW /BFD would gain anything . It could make it worse if audyssey does not see the sub as being "very smooth". It could undo all the tweaking done by REW/BFD. 

d)Should I restrict finding peaks to lower than the Xover Freq which is now set at 80 hz . I do notice I get a better smoothing if I use 1/6 smoothing than the 1/24 default , is this the correct thing to do? 

Tks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> a)Is it necessary to set all the Filters in Presets 1-3 and 6-10 to Off...
> Is there a fast way to to this ?


No and No. 




> Should I restrict finding peaks to lower than the Xover Freq which is now set at 80 hz. I do notice I get a better smoothing if I use 1/6 smoothing than the 1/24 default , is this the correct thing to do


Correct, look for peaks only below the crossover frequency. It’s best not to use any smoothing for subwoofer graphs.

Maybe someone else can help you with Audyssey; I don’t now anything about it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

ONe more question: Should I do the freq measurement with the BFD in place or I can measure without the BFD then insert it after setting up the filters. I find that I need only about 4 filters at most so I would enter the data manually. 

I guess I was confused between the trace smoothing filter and the actual b/w of the filter that I am using to enter. So I should keep the trace smoothing at 1/24 but when I enter the filter b/w using the EQ button I should use 1/6 octave for a less sharp filter ? TKs


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> ONe more question: Should I do the freq measurement with the BFD in place or I can measure without the BFD then insert it after setting up the filters.


You can measure with the BFD in the signal chain. Just make sure it’s set to “bypass.”




> I guess I was confused between the trace smoothing filter and the actual b/w of the filter that I am using to enter. So I should keep the trace smoothing at 1/24 but when I enter the filter b/w using the EQ button I should use 1/6 octave for a less sharp filter ?


Yes, 1/6-octave is about as tight a filter as you’d typically want to use.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. After my first measurement without the BFD, I now understand why I had to reduce the Audyssey offset by 10db . I had three peaks that was between 8 and +10db causing the bloated sound.I am sure I will get a tighter bass with 3 correction filters in place and so I can go back to zero out the offset in Audyssey . I was pleasantly surprised that there was so little freq suckout ( -6db at one freq) .


----------



## wilesone (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know what you are refferring to by audyssey offset? Do you mean you had to lower you're sub level -10 db? Sorry I don't have anything to add that will help but I'm wanting to get a bfd and I'm trying to read and learn as much as I can before I do.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

wilesone said:


> I don't know what you are refferring to by audyssey offset? Do you mean you had to lower you're sub level -10 db? Sorry I don't have anything to add that will help but I'm wanting to get a bfd and I'm trying to read and learn as much as I can before I do.


After I calibrated with Audyssey EQ XT , the bass was somewhat boomy for TV programs but not so bad for DVD. I went to the Audyssey Menu and reduced the Dynamic EQ by 10db and that helped. This was even recommended by the Receiver Manual in case I get a bloated bass response for TV programs.

After I measured the freq response with REW , there were several peaks in the bass region that Audyssey did not manage to clean up . After tweaking the filters (that were recommended by REW) a bit more manually, I entered the filters to the BFD . This cleaned up the bass response, so I did not need the 10bd Dynamic EQ reduction anymore . 

The bass is now tight and not boomy. Hope this helps


----------



## wilesone (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok I got it now. My receiver doesn't have the dynamic eq so I had no idea what you were saying. Thank you for the clarification.


----------

